# Alistair Overeem cut by Strikeforce



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.hd.net/blogs/breaking-news-alistair-overeem-cut-by-strikeforce-inside-mma/


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Couldn't fight in the tourney due to injuries so they cut him? Totally seems legit. 

I expect "Alistair Overeem signs with the UFC" to headline MMAfighting's website tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I feel like they're acting like big children since Overeem backed out of the GP. They wouldn't cut him over a injury, the argueable best HW in the world? Probably lots going on behind the scenes. UFC better be the only option, otherwise Overeem has just fallen off the HW radar.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I too expect him to sign with the UFC imminently then have his K1 fight cancelled.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not so sure guys. Maybe it's just a front, but Dana White doesn't seem to like Overeem that much. I think he'll sign with the UFC eventually, but I would be surprised if it was within a month. 

I really hope he signs and fights a Frank Mir type of fighter soon, though.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'm not so sure guys. Maybe it's just a front, but Dana White doesn't seem to like Overeem that much. I think he'll sign with the UFC eventually, but I would be surprised if it was within a month.
> 
> I really hope he signs and fights a Frank Mir type of fighter soon, though.


Really! I'll admit I haven't been keeping up with some of the MMA news but whenever I hear Dana talk about Overeem he seems to say nice things about him. Sure, he'll argue Overeem being top ten is a joke but other then that...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Really! I'll admit I haven't been keeping up with some of the MMA news but whenever I hear Dana talk about Overeem he seems to say nice things about him. Sure, he'll argue Overeem being top ten is a joke but other then that...


I can agree he definitely flips out when people call Overeem top ten. (Which I can agree with)

But other than that he calls Overeem a legit HW, he's a top level guy, etc.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea he says he is a good guy and everything, but he just doesn't seem overly impressed with him as a fighter. It is probably just so he doesn't give up leverage in contract negotiations I suppose.

I've heard Alistair say that if Dana wants him he'll have to pay up. Like I said he'll end up in the UFC, but I thought that about Fedor as well. This just seems like something that isn't getting done overnight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wonder what the ? they are gonna do with the S'force HW belt? Giving it to whoever survives the tourney sounds good to me, but doubt they can wait til December or whenever the final is.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

dudeabides said:


> Wonder what the ? they are gonna do with the S'force HW belt? Giving it to whoever survives the tourney sounds good to me, but doubt they can wait til December or whenever the final is.


Haha. I didn't even think of that. Strikeforce is just falling apart. Maybe Fedor can fight for it after he beats Henderson? That would be pretty ridiculous, though. I don't know how many options they have. They will go a while without a title holder at 2 of the 5 weight classes....

I still don't know why they didn't have Hendo fight Jacare for the MW belt.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mir or Carwin tomorrow make it happen Dana


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Wouldn't think that Strikeforce could make a move without Zuffa approval. His contract must have required him to be released to sign with another organization due to the champions clause or something. He'll be in the UFC within two shakes of a lambs tail, and then thrown to the wolf that is Lesnar for his come back fight. At least that's what I'm hoping.

Can you imagine the ppv buys if the card included JDS vs Cain and Overeem vs Lesnar? It would have the mexican demographic, WWE fanboys, UFC haters, and the bandwagon of Junior. This card could do 2,000,000 buys:thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Wouldn't think that Strikeforce could make a move without Zuffa approval. His contract must have required him to be released to sign with another organization due to the champions clause or something. He'll be in the UFC within two shakes of a lambs tail, and then thrown to the wolf that is Lesnar for his come back fight. At least that's what I'm hoping.
> 
> Can you imagine the ppv buys if the card included JDS vs Cain and Overeem vs Lesnar? It would have the mexican demographic, WWE fanboys, UFC haters, and the bandwagon of Junior. This card could do 2,000,000 buys:thumb02:


Lesnar is a beast ? News to me


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Lesnar is a beast ? News to me


I would offer to make a bet but your demands would be so confusing and ridiculous that it would end up falling through I'm afraid.

Brock would have beat Fedor in his debut had they been matched up


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Its time for the reem to prove that he is the best inside the ufc. Would love to see reem vs Carwin in the fall.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> I would offer to make a bet but your demands would be so confusing and ridiculous that it would end up falling through I'm afraid.
> 
> Brock would have beat Fedor in his debut had they been matched up


Only way Brock beats Fedor is if they both join the WWE and the fight get's scripted as a victory for Brock


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

apparently Sergei might be in trouble too.


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Seeing his last performance i'm not surprised and even playing diva, it is all said.

If Khari is getting kick out, i am gonna feel so upset


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hold on are people actually thinking he got cut from strikeforce because of those reasons? Lol this has smoke screen written all over it. This is like a script from a soap opera so that the reem can join the ufc.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

In the new episode of The Reem, he is at the doctors with Broken/cracked ribs and the Doctor declares him unable to fight


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Only way Brock beats Fedor is if they both join the WWE and the fight get's scripted as a victory for Brock


Why couldn't Brock do exactly the same thing as Bigfoot did?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ufc will sign him very soon, i knew he wouldnt complete the tourney and he would have to renegotiate another contract just for the final


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Crazy just plain crazy. I would like to think that Strikeforce doesn't have their head up there asses this far, but it appears like they do.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Why couldn't Brock do exactly the same thing as Bigfoot did?


Because Brock is not a bjj black belt and has no standup and Fedor knows how to defend a takedown.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Because Brock is not a bjj black belt and has no standup and Fedor knows how to defend a takedown.


is that why mark hunt,brett rogers and silva have put him on his arse? lets be real here, you love fedor and you hate brock which is why you cant admit that brock just gorilla smash fedor into a pulp like bigfoot did, brock is way better than bigfoot in everything but stand up but brock doesnt have to stand with fedor and would take him down straight away


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I love fedor but brock will smash him. This is not a knock to fedor he is a legend but sometimes a man is just to big. Lesnar would just go for the take down and gnp fedor. I know fedor is capable of submitting him but unlike big foot lesnar will be more aggressive with his gnp.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I love fedor but brock will smash him. This is not a knock to fedor he is a legend but sometimes a man is just to big. Lesnar would just go for the take down and gnp fedor. I know fedor is capable of submitting him but unlike big foot lesnar will be more aggressive with his gnp.


fedor could fight at middleweight if he really wanted to you know, h e never cuts weight and he has a gut like rogan said, but even lhw he could make nicely


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fedor could fight at middleweight if he really wanted to you know, h e never cuts weight and he has a gut like rogan said, but even lhw he could make nicely


he could but i don't see a point. He has done enough to earn his status. He trains the same and fights in the same weight class that gave him success. He either needs to find a way to win or hang it up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> he could but i don't see a point. He has done enough to earn his status. He trains the same and fights in the same weight class that gave him success. He either needs to find a way to win or hang it up.


He cant hang with the huge heavyweights anymore, keep in my his two losses in a row werent against the top hws either, he hasnt faces overeem or sergei or barnett or lesnar or cain or jds or mir or cormier, and im not sure how many of those he could beat either let alone bigfoot again


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He cant hang with the huge heavyweights anymore, keep in my his two losses in a row werent against the top hws either, he hasnt faces overeem or sergei or barnett or lesnar or cain or jds or mir or cormier, and im not sure how many of those he could beat either let alone bigfoot again


Lol ur going to hate me even more but here it goes, i count the werdum fight as a fluke i will say fedor beats werdum 9 times out of 10. The fan boy inside me taught fedor was going to knock big foot out in the third if the fight continue. The real question is though how would big foot fair in the ufc? Also i do think Barnett is the real deal. I might be one of few that thinks he might be ufc champ one day if they let him back in.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I love fedor but brock will smash him. This is not a knock to fedor he is a legend but sometimes a man is just to big. Lesnar would just go for the take down and gnp fedor. I know fedor is capable of submitting him *but unlike big foot lesnar will be more aggressive with his gnp.*





















Work harder on your GNP Big Foot!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Work harder on your GNP Big Foot!


Fedor face is always messed up no matter who hits him. I taught fedor's first lost would have been a stoppage dude to that messed up nose of his.
Here it is after the werdum fight, i don't think werdum touch him stand up wise.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is complete bull sh1t, this is Zuffa playing some back hand I can feel it, to fcuk up SF soemhow and continue to rope the fighters they want from the promotion to the UFC, Zuffa are full of sh1t I dont buy there excuses half the time, I don't buy the Lesnar illness bull sh1t, the ring girls where fired for admitting that the promotion had faked an injury story to cancel a fight, Zuffa is all lies and bull sh1t and this is somehow is just another example.

Maybe they could not risk the Reem losing to Big Foot because of the PPV sales he would bring to the UFC if he was to join right now.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Fedor face is always messed up no matter who hits him. I taught fedor's first lost would have been a stoppage dude to that messed up nose of his.
> Here it is after the werdum fight, i don't think werdum touch him stand up wise.


Troll is obvious.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Troll is obvious.


I am not trolling, i have nothing but love for fedor. I'm just saying after every fight fedor face is always messed up no matter what. The dude is a warrior and if the third round took place i hoenst believe fedor would have ko big foot.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

For the record the GnP been landed from the mount that Big Foot is landing on Fedor is a lot more aggressive and powerful than anything Lesnar has landed from side control in his entire MMA career.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is complete bull sh1t, this is Zuffa playing some back hand I can feel it, to fcuk up SF soemhow and continue to rope the fighters they want from the promotion to the UFC, Zuffa are full of sh1t I dont buy there excuses half the time, I don't buy the Lesnar illness bull sh1t, the ring girls where fired for admitting that the promotion had faked an injury story to cancel a fight, Zuffa is all lies and bull sh1t and this is somehow is just another example.
> 
> Maybe they could not risk the Reem losing to Big Foot because of the PPV sales he would bring to the UFC if he was to join right now.


jesus you like your conspiracy theories, this is much better scenario, cormier who i think can win it is in the tourney now and a sf champion will also be named after the tourney which it should have originally been and the matchups are way better now


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> For the record the GnP been landed from the mount that Big Foot is landing on Fedor is a lot more aggressive and powerful than anything Lesnar has landed from side control in his entire MMA career.


I don't know that Gnp lesnar did on Min Soo Kim was pretty good. good thing kim tapped out because lesnar looked like he was going to kill the dude.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I am not trolling, i have nothing but love for fedor. I'm just saying after every fight fedor face is always messed up no matter what. The dude is a warrior and if the third round took place i hoenst believe fedor would have ko big foot.


Fedor took an epic beating on the ground, his face was ground and pounded into mush by BigFoot and you're trying to say that Silva's GNP isn't aggressive and that Fedor's face always looks that bad, posting a picture of his face looking perfectly fine.

Fedor cuts easily, but his face has never looked as bad as it did after the Bigfoot fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Fedor took an epic beating on the ground, his face was ground and pounded into mush by BigFoot and you're trying to say that Silva's GNP isn't aggressive and that Fedor's face always looks that bad, posting a picture of his face looking perfectly fine.
> 
> Fedor cuts easily, but his face has never looked as bad as it did after the Bigfoot fight.


silvas GNP defiantly is aggressive however, brocks is way more stronger and effective and controlling, bigfoot doesnt have good wrestling either just decent wall and falling for his oppnents


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Fedor took an epic beating on the ground, his face was ground and pounded into mush by BigFoot and you're trying to say that Silva's GNP isn't aggressive and that Fedor's face always looks that bad, posting a picture of his face looking perfectly fine.
> 
> Fedor cuts easily, but his face has never looked as bad as it did after the Bigfoot fight.


That pic ( posted below) i posted is after the werdum fight, u can see some bumps and bruises after the werdum fight. I'm just trying to say he is one of those fighters that gets cut and bruise easily. Aside from the eye, that nose has been a problem for fedor for years. Just look at the rogers fight how badly it was damage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Hold on are people actually thinking he got cut from strikeforce because of those reasons? Lol this has smoke screen written all over it. This is like a script from a soap opera so that the reem can join the ufc.


This. It has to be.

I refuse to believe a promotion could be so incompetent to release it's CURRENT champion...and it's biggest draw.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This. It has to be.
> 
> I refuse to believe a promotion could be so incompetent to release it's CURRENT champion...and it's biggest draw.


But.....he hurt his wee toe


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> This. It has to be.
> 
> I refuse to believe a promotion could be so incompetent to release it's CURRENT champion...and it's biggest draw.


Even if that is true it still sucks. I would have like to have seen Silva vs. Overeem and or Overeem vs Barnett or Khrantonov 3 (Spelling).


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

As I understand it, Dana and co do have the overall say on fighters in SF, although Dana has stayed out of it until now. If Reem was getting cut, you'd think Dana would have been involved. Otherwise, it would have been Coker's decision and he's basically given Overeem to the UFC which seems completely pointless.

Strange situation, but I think Overeem is overhyped anyway, Cain would handle him and so would JDS.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I've heard Alistair say that if Dana wants him he'll have to pay up. Like I said he'll end up in the UFC, but I thought that about Fedor as well. This just seems like something that isn't getting done overnight.


But Overeem is smarter than Emelianenko businesswise I guess, so it's more probable to see Overeem in the UFC soon than it was with Emelianenko. And probably it was also not the dumbest move to leave the tournament. Overeem had nothing really to win there. Strikeforce is going to fold sooner or later. With his "not as impressive win as thought before" win over Werdum it was smarter step out of the tournament, keeping his market value which wouldn't have gone up significantly with a win over Silva, because he is champ already, but would have dropped considerably with a loss. Winning the tournament would have put him probably in the best spot for negotiations with the UFC, but with still two strong opponents ahead that would also be a risky bet. So leaving now is much safer for his business and with his market value he is still in a good position for negotiations.



leifdawg said:


> Why couldn't Brock do exactly the same thing as Bigfoot did?


Lesnar is without doubt a better wrestler than Silva and probably the stronger athlete, so I would definitely see his chances to outmuscle Emelianenko. But Silva is a BJJ black belt and more important isn't afraid of taking a punch to the face. He just ate Emelianenko's shots (which have dropped many before) without any noteworthy reaction, but I guess most of us remember Lesnar's reaction to Carwin's and Velasquez' punches.



UFC_OWNS said:


> is that why mark hunt,brett rogers and silva have put him on his arse? lets be real here, you love fedor and you hate brock which is why you cant admit that brock just gorilla smash fedor into a pulp like bigfoot did, brock is way better than bigfoot in everything but stand up but brock doesnt have to stand with fedor and would take him down straight away


No, Lesnar is not better than Silva in everything but stand up. Lesner is the better Wrestler, which gives him an advantage in the take down department in particular. And he is possibly the stronger athlete, but Silva is a BJJ black belt and his submission game is probably not even in sight for Lesnar. Silva's striking is better and most important, Lesnar crumbles when he gets hit hard in the face.

So Lesnar is without doubt a beast when he can overpower his opponent, but hasn't the mentality to face real adversary.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> This. It has to be.
> 
> I refuse to believe a promotion could be so incompetent to release it's CURRENT champion...and it's biggest draw.


He virtually refused to defend his belt, fights no remotely credibly opponents until Werdum and then puts on a crappy (to most fans) fight and then delays their big tournament for a trivial injury (allegedly). Maybe they are just sick of him.

I'm not ruling out this being a set up to get him into the UFC but I can also see it being even simpler; that he is a pain in the ass and they are tired of it.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> I would offer to make a bet but your demands would be so confusing and ridiculous that it would end up falling through I'm afraid.
> 
> Brock would have beat Fedor in his debut had they been matched up


Haha that gave me my morning laugh of the day.


Lesnar would get lit up on his feet so bad he'd look like a christmas tree :thumbsup:

All it would take is one combo to make Brock go running for the hills, he can't take any sort of punches and he would wilt under the pressure.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> silvas GNP defiantly is aggressive however, brocks is way more stronger and effective and controlling, bigfoot doesnt have good wrestling either just decent wall and falling for his oppnents


Only difference is, if Fedor landed a punch, Brock would fetal position and give up.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Big_Charm said:


> Haha that gave me my morning laugh of the day.
> 
> 
> Lesnar would get lit up on his feet so bad he'd look like a christmas tree :thumbsup:
> ...


That fight would be on the feet until Fedor threw a punch. After that, it's takedown time.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

So Reem will be in the UFC very soon, great news. He could be Brock's comeback fight, that would SELL.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> So Reem will be in the UFC very soon, great news. He could be Brock's comeback fight, that would SELL.


That would sell *one* fight very well,
but i'm pretty sure Brock would retire after being raped again and i bet the UFC doesn't want that.


----------



## urbanangel22 (Jul 30, 2011)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Couldn't fight in the tourney due to injuries so they cut him? Totally seems legit.
> 
> I expect "Alistair Overeem signs with the UFC" to headline MMAfighting's website tomorrow afternoon.


My first post here. Hope the mmaforum is better than sherdog, I'm a defectee. 

Anyway, I certainly hope Overeem goes to the UFC... but wouldn't count on it. Dana has really fucked things up by his feuds with many legends of the sport. Big John, frank & Ken Shamrock, Pat Milletich and the list goes on and on. I really would love to see an opposition (Bellator, Dream?) pick up all the UFC refugees to become a legitimate opposition.

DAMN I miss Pride days!!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> That would sell one fight very well,
> but i'm pretty sure Brock would retire after being raped again and i bet the UFC doesn't want that.


Brock isn't very active anyway, and anyone who can throw a combination can beat him. Do Lesnar vs Reem, sell massive, if Brock wins then great he can do another big headliner, if he loses then Reem will be the UFC's new super-human cash magnet and Brock would probably dissapear.

Lesnar has lost stock in his last two performances, UFC won't risk giving him lower ranked build-up fights that he could lose, if that happened then he'd never be a headliner again.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

urbanangel22 said:


> My first post here. Hope the mmaforum is better than sherdog, I'm a defectee.
> 
> Anyway, I certainly hope Overeem goes to the UFC... but wouldn't count on it. Dana has really fucked things up by his feuds with many legends of the sport. Big John, frank & Ken Shamrock, Pat Milletich and the list goes on and on. I really would love to see an opposition (Bellator, Dream?) pick up all the UFC refugees to become a legitimate opposition.
> 
> DAMN I miss Pride days!!!


Good first post, welcome 

I too miss the PRIDE days.

First fight back, Brock and Overeem... now that would be fireworks. As it stands, who knows where the Reem is headed.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> is that why mark hunt,brett rogers and silva have put him on his arse? lets be real here, you love fedor and you hate brock which is why you cant admit that brock just gorilla smash fedor into a pulp like bigfoot did, brock is way better than bigfoot in everything but stand up but brock doesnt have to stand with fedor and would take him down straight away


Really? Brock is better then Silva at BJJ? The only thing Brock has going for him is his wrestling and that won't work against Fedor who will expect it in the FIRST Round.Silva took Fedor down because Fedor was expecting a stand up war after all the Taunts Silva did in the First Round.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

box said:


> I feel like they're acting like big children since Overeem backed out of the GP. They wouldn't cut him over a injury, the argueable best HW in the world? Probably lots going on behind the scenes. UFC better be the only option, otherwise Overeem has just fallen off the HW radar.


He backed out of the GP because it was half a month earlier and then immediately signed to fight for another promotion. I'd cut his ass if he did that shit too. He's running around like he owns that promotion and basically walking all over his bosses because he knows he's the best fighter they have. Zuffa doesn't put up with that shit so I'm willing it's them who pressured for the release. They're probably going to tell him, "Look, we're going to give you a shit load of money and exposure. You can sign with us or you can go fight for some low level promotion because Strike Force isn't an option now." And then offer him a much more strict contract than the one he has with SF. I don't blame them either. When he's procured so many injuries and backed out of so much stuff for Strike Force how can you NOT make an argument for him not being able to fight outside the organization?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> *He backed out of the GP because it was half a month earlier and then immediately signed to fight for another promotion. I'd cut his ass if he did that shit too. He's running around like he owns that promotion and basically walking all over his bosses because he knows he's the best fighter they have.* Zuffa doesn't put up with that shit so I'm willing it's them who pressured for the release. They're probably going to tell him, "Look, we're going to give you a shit load of money and exposure. You can sign with us or you can go fight for some low level promotion because Strike Force isn't an option now." And then offer him a much more strict contract than the one he has with SF. I don't blame them either. When he's procured so many injuries and backed out of so much stuff for Strike Force how can you NOT make an argument for him not being able to fight outside the organization?


Pretty much.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The timing seems all too fishy. With such a big marquee name I think they would have a BLOCKBUSTER of a fight with

Overeem SF/Dream/K-1 Champ vs UFC champ. 

ABSOLUTE unification bout.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

So this is what happens when i spend a whole day at work?!

Mo#$%ther F%^uck!


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Like many SF fighters, Toevereem thinks he is bigger than the sport. He claims he can't fight because of a broken toe, then he claims it's because his trainers are on vacation. 

He then proceeds to act like a Diva and say how boxing is a bigger sport and he'd love to fight Klitchko. Then he signs to fight a can in Russia.

I had high hopes for Reem until this BS.

He was canned because he's a diva who won't commit to Zuffa. Letting him continue in the tournament when he could bail on them or blackmail them to pay him huge $$ for the finals would be stupid.

If Zuffa was planning on sending him to the UFC, they could have done what they did with Nick Diaz.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Pretty sure he couldnt make the timeline they gave him cuz he has to cycle his roids correctly lol


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is complete bull sh1t, this is Zuffa playing some back hand I can feel it, to fcuk up SF soemhow and continue to rope the fighters they want from the promotion to the UFC, Zuffa are full of sh1t I dont buy there excuses half the time, I don't buy the Lesnar illness bull sh1t, *the ring girls where fired for admitting that the promotion had faked an injury story to cancel a fight*, Zuffa is all lies and bull sh1t and this is somehow is just another example.
> 
> Maybe they could not risk the Reem losing to Big Foot because of the PPV sales he would bring to the UFC if he was to join right now.


Hold the phone, they were fired for bullying arianny and insinuating koscheck faked his eye injury in the AJ fight..What fighters' fake injury led to a fight bein cancelled?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Just because Lesnar doesn't have a black belt, doesn't mean he would beat all but the top 3-4 BJJ guys in the world in a grappling match.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Just because Lesnar doesn't have a black belt, doesn't mean he would beat all but the top 3-4 BJJ guys in the world in a grappling match.


Whoa, top 3-4 guys in the world? No way. Roger Gracie would submit Lesnar at will. Even a MW like Maia would probably hook his leg faster than he could say "hulksmash." 


In a sweaty MMA fight with GnP, no grabbing the shorts etc it could be different story but on a mat (gi or no gi), there are hundreds of BJJ guys who would have their way with Lesnar. There are plenty of heavyweight wrestlers who would dominate Lesnar in a straight wrestling match too - Cole Konrad is said to bully around everyone including Cain and Lesnar. Not to mention these olympic-level guys who would put a clinic on him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's what makes MMA, you can't be a master at on discipline and expect to be good. That's the problem with most master BJJ blackbelts, they specialize on one discipline for so long without working at anything else and get tooled by any competent stiker/wrestler.

In an mma fight, I don't see Lesnar being submitted at all. He was submitted by Frank Mir on his first UFC fight because he was over aggressive and didn't know any better.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope everything works out and he signs with UFC. I know that Overeem might be a little hard to negotiate but it's doable.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

He needs time to cycle the roids :cheeky4:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Whoa, top 3-4 guys in the world? No way. Roger Gracie would submit Lesnar at will. Even a MW like Maia would probably hook his leg faster than he could say "hulksmash."
> 
> 
> In a sweaty MMA fight with GnP, no grabbing the shorts etc it could be different story but on a mat (gi or no gi), there are hundreds of BJJ guys who would have their way with Lesnar. There are plenty of heavyweight wrestlers who would dominate Lesnar in a straight wrestling match too - Cole Konrad is said to bully around everyone including Cain and Lesnar. Not to mention these olympic-level guys who would put a clinic on him.


I think you misread my post. I said all but the top 3 or 4 guys which IMO included Roger and Maia. Although Maia would be fighting a huge uphill battle with that size difference (he isn't exactly the biggest MW). I could definitely see Brock getting Maia down and forcing a brute force sub or just winning on points. If it was with a gi Maia would have a much better chance.

I also specifically mentioned BJJ guys to exclude the wrestler vs wrestler debate.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

My guess is the big picture would be to dissolve strikeforce eventually, take the talent drop the dead weight, and finally monopolizes the fight game as the biggest in the world. I always find the women's fights interesting but don't think Dana is a fan of having that as a division so imo strikeforce is the only organization keeping that alive for the girls.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

bmo37 said:


> My guess is the big picture would be to dissolve strikeforce eventually, take the talent drop the dead weight, and finally monopolizes the fight game as the biggest in the world. I always find the women's fights interesting but don't think Dana is a fan of having that as a division so imo strikeforce is the only organization keeping that alive for the girls.


Being a female fighter must suck. You love the sport of mma, want to make a living out of it but can't because there aren't any possibilities. I'm sure Dana would create a women's division for the UFC if there was enough talent.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Being a female fighter must suck. You love the sport of mma, want to make a living out of it but can't because there aren't any possibilities. I'm sure Dana would create a women's division for the UFC if there was enough talent.


The problem is that there is a lot of talent in womens MMA, its just in the wrong places. 125 and 35 are far more stackede divisions than 145, but Carano and Cyborg, the two biggest female buys are at 145. Those two women are pretty much the whole reason that division still exists.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, and unfortunately there isn't a 125 pound division in any major promotion. Strikeforce has 135 and 145 and Bellator has 115 pounds. Neither of them has an inbetween weightclass.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Because Brock is not a bjj black belt and has no standup and Fedor knows how to defend a takedown.


Grabbing the fence or ring rope isn't the same as TDD.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The Matt Lindland match was a one time deal. Normally Fedor gets takendown and goes right for a submission. Either that or he beats the guy down.


----------

